# PS4 Controller mit PC verbinden, aber wie?



## funkmann (20. Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

ich wollte meinen PS4 Controller mit meinem PC verbinden, weil damit Rocket League einfacher ist.
Weiß jemand wie man den PS4 Controller verbindet?


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (20. Februar 2016)

Einfach per USB Kabel verbinden. Der PS4 Controller funktioniert im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger ohne irgendwelche Tricks.Für Bluetooth Verbindung muss länger  Share+PS Button gedrückt werden, um in den Koppelmodus zu kommen.
Der PS4 Controller funktioniert sogar teilweise mit Android Geräten...


----------



## Justan Image (20. Februar 2016)

Dazu benötigst Du einen Treiber und ein USB Kabel (und natürlich einen BT-Dongle wenn Du den Controller kabellos betreiben möchtest.)

Ich benutze dafür das SCP Toolkit; allerdings mit 'nem PS3 Controller.
Der Vorgang sollte aber derselbe sein.

Zuerst verbindest Du Deinen DS4 per USB mit dem PC.
Dann lädst Du Dir die aktuelle Version vom SCP Toolkit von hier: Releases * nefarius/ScpToolkit * GitHub
und führst die Installationsdatei aus.
Im nun geöffneten Fenster wählst Du aus, was Du installiert haben möchtest.
Der XBox 360 Controller Treiber ist wichtig, da der DS4 als eben dieser emuliert wird.
Nicht vergessen bei den Dropdown-Menüs für die entsprechenden Geräte Haken zu setzen.
Anschließend klickst Du auf "Install".
Ich setze immer auch 'nen Haken bei "Force Driver Installation", weil sonst der BT Treiber für meinen Stick nicht korrekt installiert wird.

Wenn alles korrekt installiert wurde, findest Du im Startmenü unter "SCP Toolkit" u.a. den Settings Manager, der Dir erlaubt, Einstellungen vorzunehmen.

EDIT:



konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Einfach per USB Kabel verbinden. Der PS4 Controller funktioniert im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger ohne irgendwelche Tricks.[...]


Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie's explizit bei Rocket League aussieht, aber wird der DS4 in allen Spielen von Haus aus korrekt erkannt?
Mein DS3 fällt leider noch nicht genug auseinander, als das ich mir 'nen DS4 anschaffen möchte, um das auszuprobieren^^


----------



## Ralle82 (20. Februar 2016)

Ich nutze dazu InputMapper und habe ihn via Bluetooth gekoppelt!


----------



## dj_the_one (20. Februar 2016)

Ich nutze ebenso den SCP Toolkit aber mit der Hide Ps4 Controller Funktion. Bei manchen Spielen wie zb Fallout 4 werden die Tasten wieso auch immer komplett durchgemischt. Verbunden per Bluetooth


----------



## funkmann (20. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank euch!
Habe es jetzt so gemacht wie @Justan Image

Funktioniert einwandfrei Danke euch allen.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (21. März 2016)

Habe mal ne Frage dazu: Ich habe hier Grid 2 und verwende den DS4 mit USB-Kabel ohne zusätzliche Treiber oder Software.Wenn ich jetzt Gas oder Bremsen über die Schultertasten betätige, geht entweder nur Vollgas oder Voll in die Eisen gehen. Kann ich dies mit der Anleitung von Justin Image beheben?


----------



## Haribocc (21. März 2016)

Damit der DS4 am PC fehlerfrei erkannt wird benötigt man einen XInput Mapper. 
z.B. den hier: DS4Windows by Jays2Kings gibt noch zig andere.

Dieser installiert alle nötigen Treiber und danach kann man den DS4 sowohl über Bluetooth, als auch über USB wie man es von der Konsole gewohnt ist, bedienen. Und weitere Einstellungsmöglichkeiten (Vibrationsmuster, LED Farbe(n), etc pp)


----------



## 14Hannes88 (21. März 2016)

Wo liegt den Unterschied zwischen InputMapper und dem SCP Toolkit?


----------



## Haribocc (21. März 2016)

Haribocc schrieb:


> z.B. den hier: DS4Windows by Jays2Kings gibt noch zig andere.





14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Wo liegt den Unterschied zwischen InputMapper und dem SCP Toolkit?


Im Namen und teils der Funktionsweise. 
Das SCP Toolkit ist mir persönlich unbekannt, und nach kurzer Google Recherche habe ich gelesen, es ist auch nichtmal komplett fertig gestellt, bzw eine unvollständige Lösung.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (21. März 2016)

Ok. Danke. Ich werds mal testen.


----------



## mr2insane (21. März 2016)

Ich habe das bereits mehrfach ausprobiert, bei mir hat es nie zu 100% geklappt ... .:/


----------



## Haribocc (22. März 2016)

Ker was macht ihr denn? Ich hab meine Möhre schon so oft wieder aufgesetzt und dabei auch zwischen den XInput Mappern gewechselt um mehr Erfahrungswerte zu haben. 
Grundsätzlich war installieren nie ein Thema, Treiber und Tool. Danach Controller via Bluetooth koppeln. Wenn gekoppelt, dann Tool öffnen, oder wenn bereits geöffnet, brauch nichts weiter unternommen werden und der DS4 ist nun ein vollwertiger X360 Controller.
Im Tool wird er dann auch entsprechend angezeigt und man kann ihn wenn gewünscht noch einstellen / personalisieren.
Einzig die verschiedenen Tools hatten Probleme vernünpftig mit dem Controller zu kommunizieren. Mit Jays Tool habe ich die beste Erfahrung gemacht.

Der Bluetoothadapter muss ≥ 2.0 sein und EDR unterstützen. 
Bei USB Verbindung muss nur der Treiber installiert sein und das Tool geöffnet. 

Ansonsten hilft es nach vielen rumdoktoren, auch mal wieder auf 0 zurück zusetzen und neu zu starten. D.h. Treiber und Programme entfernen und nochmal versuchen.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (22. März 2016)

Haribocc schrieb:


> Ker was macht ihr denn? Ich hab meine Möhre schon so oft wieder aufgesetzt und dabei auch zwischen den XInput Mappern gewechselt um mehr Erfahrungswerte zu haben.
> Grundsätzlich war installieren nie ein Thema, Treiber und Tool. Danach Controller via Bluetooth koppeln. Wenn gekoppelt, dann Tool öffnen, oder wenn bereits geöffnet, brauch nichts weiter unternommen werden und der DS4 ist nun ein vollwertiger X360 Controller.
> Im Tool wird er dann auch entsprechend angezeigt und man kann ihn wenn gewünscht noch einstellen / personalisieren.
> Einzig die verschiedenen Tools hatten Probleme vernünpftig mit dem Controller zu kommunizieren. Mit Jays Tool habe ich die beste Erfahrung gemacht.
> ...



Bei mir hat es jetzt sehr gut mit dem Xinput Mapper geklappt. Ich verwende allerdings ein USB-Kabel da ich bei diesen Tools schlechte Erfahrung mit Bluetooth gemacht habe, meistens war dann die Latenz so hoch da die Signale erst stark verzögert umgesetzt wurden. Mit USB allerdings klappt es jetzt überraschend gut.


----------

